# Bit Advice - Ex Polo Pony



## Bella6509 (16 August 2013)

Hi there, 


I bought a polo pony in April. She is lovely mare, 9 years old, with a great temperament.  She is my first horse and I have bought her for leisure and hacking but I am having issues with which bit to use on her.  She has previously always been ridden on a Pelham but as she is not going to be playing polo again, I was hoping to get her used to a milder bit. 


I have been riding her in a single-jointed snaffle but she keeps shaking her head up in the air when I ask her to canter and also, leans on the bit and puts her head down when I trot her.  Her teeth etc are all ok and I have had her saddle fitted properly.  


I would really appreciate any advice please!


----------



## HaffiesRock (16 August 2013)

Try something with a french link. My pony was the same, he took hold of the bit and was strong. Instructor pointed out he was taking hold to prevent the single joint pinching his tongue and hitting the roof of his mouth. He is much happier in a french link x


----------



## Bella6509 (16 August 2013)

Great, thanks very much HaffiesRock, I'll look into the French Link now x


----------



## Micky (16 August 2013)

Or a waterford . Remember a bit is only as harsh as the hands that control it . Mine goes well in a pelham or a waterford, no leaning


----------



## Bella6509 (16 August 2013)

Thanks very much Micky, I hadn't considered a Waterford, so will look into this also


----------



## Micky (16 August 2013)

PLeasure, hope one of them works for you...my cob used to lean and was very on the forehand, i found these 2 bits worked the best but each horse is an individual, bless 'em


----------



## Jazzy B (19 August 2013)

Another for french link, my ex polo pony used to be ridden in a cheltenham gag, she went nicely in a french link - nothing to fight against..


----------



## millsandboon (19 August 2013)

We have an ex polo pony who was so unsettled in his mouth we decided to try him bitless. It worked a treat. No more headshaking, pulling, snatching. Really settled and a happy bunny. He is in a Dr Cook.


----------



## Bella6509 (20 August 2013)

Thanks Jazzy B and Millsandboon, both very helpful.  I have never cosidered going bitless but will definitely look into this also.  Thanks again.


----------



## ilvpippa (21 August 2013)

I've got an ex polo pony, she is very very fussy to bit. She has a French link hanging check snaffle. She loves her hackamore as well.


----------



## Jazzy B (22 August 2013)

The only thing that I would say about bitless and hackamore's with ex polo ponies, is a lot of them have very bad teeth which have been grounded down by electrical tools (my mare's were hideous when I got her, I think if I had put her in a bitless or hackamore due to the pressure points, she would have gone mental), so I'm sure you would but make sure you get teeth/mouth checked thoroughly before going down this route.


----------



## Bella6509 (22 August 2013)

Thanks ilvpippa, the french link is a popular choice, this is similar to the double jointed bit is that right? I am considering the double jointed snaffle with the copper lozenge in the middle - do you think this would be a good option? Have also been looking into the bitless bridle. Thanks again.


----------



## Bella6509 (22 August 2013)

Thanks again to everyone for your comments, definitely given me lots of food for thought!


----------



## huntley (24 August 2013)

A lot of polo ponies have no mouth left! Also they have always been ridden in a standing martingale and that will help stop the head shaking etc. If she is happy in a Pelham so be it. There is no point trying a million bits. Also remember that they do very little trotting even when getting fit so this is quite new to them. Give her time to settle out of the routine and then try some other bits.


----------



## Anna* (24 August 2013)

millsandboon said:



			We have an ex polo pony who was so unsettled in his mouth we decided to try him bitless. It worked a treat. No more headshaking, pulling, snatching. Really settled and a happy bunny. He is in a Dr Cook.
		
Click to expand...

This worked for an ex-racer I had too.


----------



## Bella6509 (25 August 2013)

huntley said:



			A lot of polo ponies have no mouth left! Also they have always been ridden in a standing martingale and that will help stop the head shaking etc. If she is happy in a Pelham so be it. There is no point trying a million bits. Also remember that they do very little trotting even when getting fit so this is quite new to them. Give her time to settle out of the routine and then try some other bits.
		
Click to expand...

Good point, thanks.


----------



## Bella6509 (26 August 2013)

Anna* said:



			This worked for an ex-racer I had too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anna, that's good to know.


----------

